# 2 of the 7 stockings for my dear grandchildren



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

My oldest grandchild is in his 2nd year of seminary and the youngest is 10 months old. 
I can honestly say that each one got a bit more challenging, my eyes are not what they used to be! 
They are all (7 of them) are counted cross stitch.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

They are very beautiful, there is love in every stitch.&#128049;


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

That is for sure! That love is the only thing that kept me going.


Orla Porig said:


> They are very beautiful, there is love in every stitch.🐱


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are amazing, I know how much work cross stitch is, and you did such a beautiful job on both. thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gorgeous cross stitch!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

They are beautiful.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Those are exquisite. Loving detail for sure.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I am hoping that they will be heirlooms some day.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Simply gorgeous!!
Did they come in a kit or did you do the patterns from a book
Also did you have to sew them together?
Heirlooms for sure!!!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Precious, they will be treasured for sure !


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

I bet they will be very treasured stockings. Beautifully done.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

The patterns were in the magazine "Cross Stitch & Country Crafts" put out by Better Homes and Gardens. I used to get that magazine and there was a new stocking pattern each year. The first one is from the July/August 1985 magazine, and the last one I have is from 1993.
Yes I had to put it all together. It has a lining and I put velveteen on the back and the cording around the stocking..



Gail DSouza said:


> Simply gorgeous!!
> Did they come in a kit or did you do the patterns from a book
> Also did you have to sew them together?
> Heirlooms for sure!!!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty and a lot of work .


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Judyh said:


> The patterns were in the magazine "Cross Stitch & Country Crafts" put out by Better Homes and Gardens. I used to get that magazine and there was a new stocking pattern each year. The first one is from the July/August 1985 magazine, and the last one I have is from 1993.
> Yes I had to put it all together. It has a lining and I put velveteen on the back and the cording around the stocking..


Thanks for replying!
You have done a great job!!
They are such lovely heirlooms to treasure always!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are beautiful,a real labour of love,to be treasured. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## meisie (Dec 18, 2015)

WOW, Its beautiful !!!!! Good job


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Those are so beautiful.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on both.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OH My how pretty. You do amazing work. I'm sure they will be treasured. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Your work is amazing. I know all the work that goes into making those Christmas stockings. They are true masterpieces.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Simply beautiful work. I understand about eyes not as good as they use to be. Cross stitch can be tedious. What wonderful keepsakes. We have had our specially knit stockings for over 35 years.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Beautiful work. I am sure they will be treasured for many, many years.


----------



## TooMany Hobbies (Mar 25, 2012)

Your stockings are beautiful! I have made both of those pictured, so I know just how much work goes into them. Altogether, I have made over 35 counted cross stitch stockings. I still need to make another one for our newest grandchild.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

They are beautiful. What a treasured heirloom they will be!


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Omg, the work they represent! They're beautiful Judy and I'm sure they will be treasured forever.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

They are great, What a nice gift.

I have one of my old stockings, and our DD's still have their stocking that I gave to them 30 odd years ago.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

They are fantastic! And you made 7 of them!!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i could not get the images, but seems like everyone else did... and from the comments, they must be beautiful!! i love counted cross stitch!!!
Blessings


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Someday when your GC get older, they will know how much work their Grandma put into their stocking for them and than , yes they will become an heirloom. Maybe you could write a little note for each one and put in the stocking to be saved for them to read when older. Like a story about how their stocking came to be and the love that was stitched in to them while being made. Just a thought. Hugs Davena


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow! These are fantastic! They are works of art.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

They are so beautiful


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow!! Beautiful work! I know how much work goes into cross stitch. You have GREAT perseverance!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful. I love doing Christmas stockings but my eyes are getting so poor I don't know how any more years I will be able to do them.. I have 11 done & 3 more that just need names- I've done them for future members of the family so they are ready if I can't see to do more at a later date.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

They are very beautiful. Such a lot of work. They should be treasured.


----------



## KarenWing (Jun 7, 2015)

I too have made five of these beautiful stockings. Nine of the patterns were published in a 1995 book called "Heirloom Christmas Stockings in Cross Stitch", which I found last year on Amazon. They are the most intricate cross stitch patterns I have seen for Christmas stockings.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

wow, such beautiful stockings and such lovely work!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Or stubbornness!  


iluvcabernet said:


> Wow!! Beautiful work! I know how much work goes into cross stitch. You have GREAT perseverance!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Judyh said:


> My oldest grandchild is in his 2nd year of seminary and the youngest is 10 months old.
> I can honestly say that each one got a bit more challenging, my eyes are not what they used to be!
> They are all (7 of them) are counted cross stitch.


That is a lot of work, have you managed to put the year on them some place. That always makes things interesting.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

What a wonderful idea Davena! I will definitely do that. Thanks for the idea.


Davena said:


> Someday when your GC get older, they will know how much work their Grandma put into their stocking for them and than , yes they will become an heirloom. Maybe you could write a little note for each one and put in the stocking to be saved for them to read when older. Like a story about how their stocking came to be and the love that was stitched in to them while being made. Just a thought. Hugs Davena


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I just put the year with my initials at the bottom of the stocking.


Gweneth 1946 said:


> That is a lot of work, have you managed to put the year on them some place. That always makes things interesting.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What wonderful memory heirlooms!


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful work! I've made one of these and my mother made 4 that I put together for her. I know how much hard work and love you put into making them.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Very beautiful. I'm sure they will treasure t them forever.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

They are so lovely!!


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful and a keepsake forever.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind words! It's nice to hear positive comments from others.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

They are gorgeous!!!! Your grandkids will treasure them forever!!! You did a beautiful job...

I sewed each of my girls (3) theirs when they were small and then made ones for the hubbies (2) when they came into the family and then one for each grandchild (5) as they were born. My girls hang them up every year and it is neat to see them and what material I used for each one when I visit at their homes....


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

That is quite a labor of love. Beautifully done!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

They are absolutely perfect.


----------



## spinglow59 (Nov 21, 2011)

I did three of the patterns from those books Now the parents want one each too Maybe one a year. Thankfully they all want a different one. Don't think I could do the same one twice'


----------



## kristinacavaz (Mar 4, 2015)

Judyh said:


> My oldest grandchild is in his 2nd year of seminary and the youngest is 10 months old.
> I can honestly say that each one got a bit more challenging, my eyes are not what they used to be!
> They are all (7 of them) are counted cross stitch.


Oh MY! I do counted cross stitch as well- Yay!! Another Cross Stitcher! The "Oh my" was for oh my.. all those stitches! Guys- each tiny stitch, or "pixel"- is an "X" one stitch going diagonally and another going diagonal other direction. Excruciatingly painstaking, and exacting- the thing is, when I myself have completed such a project, you look at it- and all the hours and months it took to create, yet I do not believe the receiver of the item has *any*idea* as to know long it takes to make.

May I ask Judy, about how long, approximately, did it take you for one of those stockings? I've been working on one myself, not near as "filled in" as yours, and I got half way done in 2 months of every day stitching.

PS I use a magnifying glass, soon I hope to get one of those standing magnifiers that stitchers use, have you seen them? Costly, but worth it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

kristinacavaz said:


> Oh MY! I do counted cross stitch as well- Yay!! Another Cross Stitcher! The "Oh my" was for oh my.. all those stitches! Guys- each tiny stitch, or "pixel"- is an "X" one stitch going diagonally and another going diagonal other direction. Excruciatingly painstaking, and exacting- the thing is, when I myself have completed such a project, you look at it- and all the hours and months it took to create, yet I do not believe the receiver of the item has *any*idea* as to know long it takes to make.
> 
> May I ask Judy, about how long, approximately, did it take you for one of those stockings? I've been working on one myself, not near as "filled in" as yours, and I got half way done in 2 months of every day stitching.
> 
> PS I use a magnifying glass, soon I hope to get one of those standing magnifiers that stitchers use, have you seen them? Costly, but worth it.


When I cross stitch I figure almost an hour per square inch, including preparation etc., a lot of color changes take a lot of time. I bought my Mum an Ott light with a coupon at Jo Ann's years ago.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for your note. Only someone that does cross stitch realizes how long it takes.
You are right, it is very exacting! I was off by 1 thread on the whole teddy bear, cat, and table. Just to undo that took more than 6 hours. 
I can tell you almost exactly how long it took, I kept track, it took 429.5 hours. 
I can attest to the fact that the older you get the harder it is to read the pattern. I used a magnifying glass (1st a hand held one, which was very clumsy), but I received a magnifying glass that goes over your neck. That helped alot. I have not seen the ones that stand. I have a standing Ott light, which also helped alot! 


kristinacavaz said:


> Oh MY! I do counted cross stitch as well- Yay!! Another Cross Stitcher! The "Oh my" was for oh my.. all those stitches! Guys- each tiny stitch, or "pixel"- is an "X" one stitch going diagonally and another going diagonal other direction. Excruciatingly painstaking, and exacting- the thing is, when I myself have completed such a project, you look at it- and all the hours and months it took to create, yet I do not believe the receiver of the item has *any*idea* as to know long it takes to make.
> 
> May I ask Judy, about how long, approximately, did it take you for one of those stockings? I've been working on one myself, not near as "filled in" as yours, and I got half way done in 2 months of every day stitching.
> 
> PS I use a magnifying glass, soon I hope to get one of those standing magnifiers that stitchers use, have you seen them? Costly, but worth it.


----------

